# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Hgh alone?

## supermanfw

I heard hgh is useless if your not stacking it with a steroid ..is this true?

----------


## BJJ

It depends what you want to accomplish.

----------


## MaNiCC

> I heard hgh is useless if your not stacking it with a steroid ..is this true?


Please post your stats

also what you are looking to accomplish

----------


## supermanfw

Height: 5'9
weight: 178

I've been using sustanon 250 for a year now and i've been using the right pct after the end of each cycle and i got the results i needed...but my supplier is kinda dry due to some labs closing down but the only thing he can get is hgh. I guess the goals i want is to maintain or possibly gain an extra 15 pounds..but he told me that taking hgh without sustanon would be pointless...so thats where im kinda lost.

----------


## Ashop

> I heard hgh is useless if your not stacking it with a steroid ..is this true?


I wouldnt say its useless,,,but your results and gains are FAR better when used with AAS.

----------


## PistolStarta

Unless you've got $2000 laying around, want to wait 6 months for results, and want to do alot of injecting.

----------


## Mooseman33

> Unless you've got $2000 laying around, want to wait 6 months for results, and want to do alot of injecting.


just wrong....

you dont know much about hgh.

----------


## PistolStarta

You're right only from friends running it, but it took 6 months for any mass on him (felt better recovery/joints within a few weeks) at 6-8iu daily.

----------


## Mooseman33

i ran it for several months at a low dose, started at 2iu then went upto 4 and it was the best.
everything is better on hgh, sleep better, feel better, skin gets amazing...
but i wasnt using it to build mass, more or less i was experiementing and i cant wait to go back on it..

this time im going to cycle AAS with it..

only draw back was the pain in my hands, didnt even want to shake hands they hurt so bad...

----------


## PistolStarta

> i ran it for several months at a low dose, started at 2iu then went upto 4 and it was the best.
> everything is better on hgh, sleep better, feel better, skin gets amazing...
> but i wasnt using it to build mass, more or less i was experiementing and i cant wait to go back on it..
> 
> this time im going to cycle AAS with it..
> 
> only draw back was the pain in my hands, didnt even want to shake hands they hurt so bad...


was the hand pain from fluid retention?

----------


## Hazard

I'm on 8iu's/day now and my knuckles chroniclly hurt.... but I love it LOL

im only just starting my 2nd month so we'll see how the mass gains come as time passes...... i'm also running aas.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

Oh and my hand went numb twice today while holding a fork trying to eat my lunch..... good times.....

~Haz~

----------


## russiandave

I am on 5iu ed bro. If you want to gain mass then you probably wont be too happy because it is true, its way better when stacking it.

But I love it. I like to be lean and not huge. And for me it works great so far.

----------


## JimInAK

I think that HGH is most beneficial as a year round supplement, for those of us over 40.

I consistently feel the numbness in my hands that Mooseman33 speaks of, and I only do 2iu/day. However, it's really not "numbness" specifically for me. It's more like when you first wake up in the morning and stretch, it's a feeling that I haven't got a word for, but it feels good to flex my joints and the "numbness" feeling is in all my joints. It doesn't restrict me or hold me back at all, but it's a feeling that I sustain with daily use of HGH. My joints feel very strong and I can't recall ever overloading my joints to the point of pain, unless I intentionally push it VERY hard.

For me, HGH allows me to sleep better, makes my hair and skin look better and I suspect it makes me feel better. I have always been blessed with good health, but I rarely if ever get sick.

Doing 2iu/day doesn't cost much more than a cup of coffee and I feel that its effect on my overall health is well worth the cost.

HGH is great alone (for me), was good when I did my first cycle and during PCT. It's my favorite substance, but is very different from Test or Deca . I actually really like Test, too.

----------


## MaNiCC

Anymore input from HgH users?

----------


## Someguy123

> Anymore input from HgH users?


this time around, i started at 3.3iu/day. and put on 12lbs in 4 weeks. 1" on my biceps. i figured it was water retention, but then i went to thailand for 3 weeks. and did nothing but get drunk every day, and not workout. when i got back to canada, i wieghed in only 2lbs lighter, than when i left. i restarted the GH when i got back about 2 weeks ago. and ive gained the 2lbs back. 


the big thing about running GH by itself, is youre setting yourself up for success down the road. run it for 4-6months. and then hit a cycle of test and whatever else. you will have all that new muscle from hyperplasia, that youll grow like a weed on your cycle.

----------


## NotSmall

> this time around, i started at 3.3iu/day. and put on 12lbs in 4 weeks. 1" on my biceps. i figured it was water retention, but then i went to thailand for 3 weeks. and did nothing but get drunk every day, and not workout. when i got back to canada, i wieghed in only 2lbs lighter, than when i left. i restarted the GH when i got back about 2 weeks ago. and ive gained the 2lbs back.


lol Unless you had body composition tests done then the above doesn't really mean a great deal.

----------


## Someguy123

> lol Unless you had body composition tests done then the above doesn't really mean a great deal.




youre right, it doesnt mean a great deal. it just means i made some unexplainable gains. 

still trying to figure out exactly what happened to me. if it was water, i wouldve lost it all, when i quit the GH and drank for 3 weeks straight. my BF hasnt changed, and i dont see how i could gain 10lbs of muscle in a month. so im still scratching my head. but im not worrying much about it, my measurements are up, my strength is up, and i feel great.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I've been on HGH for 13 months 5iu/ed, one sustanon 250 cycle 5 months ago. HGH is awesome stuff. I honestly don't know if it was the HGH or the AAS cycle but I gained 25lbs during cycle and kept 10lbs. I kept about 15lb but my body fat was about 15%. I lost 5lbs and most of it was fat. When I was taking only HGH I got stronger but not much bigger in 3 months I gained about 3 or 4 pounds depending on the time of day I stepped on the scale. I got on the AAS cycle and I gained 25lbs in a month.

----------


## SpotMe87

if I was to stack hgh(simplex), rIGF and insulin together what weight gains could I expect over 1 month, 2months, 6months etc?

----------


## Gear

Gee, it's been a while since I've typed a few words in this section, hope everybody is well here...

supermanfw:

HGH is certainly not useless when used alone, however it all depends on your age and what you want to achieve. If you are 45+ and are looking for well being benefits then a low dose of HGH over a period of time can certainly make a difference. On the way, you're more than likely to experience some fat loss as well.

On the other hand, if you're still fairly young, HGH will not be as effective, once again it depends on what you want to achieve. A low dose of HGH for younger users will deliver some minor - ok fat loss benefits but that's about it.

If you are looking at muscle mass, then I recomend combining AAS to your HGH cycle, and yes it does take a while for HGH gains to arrive, the results certainly won't appear over night so it would be a good idea to use HGH long term if you want to experience proper muscle mass gains. In terms of what dosages to use when using HGH, I always recomend starting on a lower dose such as 2IU p/day and increasing the dose slowly to avoid side effects till you are satisfied with your gains. In most cases, 2 - 4IU is good for fat loss at any age, but muscle mass gains in most cases require higher dosages.

People keep on asking what gains will I get from HGH, how much weight will I put on etc etc. These questions canot be excatly answered as everybody is different therefore everybody will experience different gains, however I have stated what doses to start on, and what doses are required for certain achievements. Use this as a guideline.

Hope that helped!

-Gear

----------


## goose

WTF!!!

Gear has made a post.

(what has he been up too)

----------


## Gear

Goose my long lost friend, always had all the time in the world for you. Just been busy buddy but here I am again. Hope all is well at your end of the world!

-Gear

----------


## supermanfw

thanks all for the response yall have been a big help to my question.

----------


## AndriodLee

> i ran it for several months at a low dose, started at 2iu then went upto 4 and it was the best.
> everything is better on hgh, sleep better, feel better, skin gets amazing...
> but i wasnt using it to build mass, more or less i was experiementing and i cant wait to go back on it..
> 
> this time im going to cycle AAS with it..
> 
> only draw back was the pain in my hands, didnt even want to shake hands they hurt so bad...


I feel better great on it. I'm not trying to use it to build mass either.

----------

